# Things are getting just a bit weird



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

With my Website for Halloween.
Maybe I am freaking out just a bit much and I could well be wrong about this, but in the last week, including today, I have had the IRS and now the U.S. Supreme Court in VA looking at my Website. 
Question is; what would they want with a Tiny, Rinky Dinky little Yard Haunt as mine?
Nothing gets made money wise (at least not yet) and nothing gets done except everyone has a good time.
Not sure what is going on, but I am getting just the slightest bit suspicious.
Do I have reason to be concerned?
No, this is Not a Joke, in case anyone is wondering.
I check my Web Stats every couple to a few days.
I mean, we do a Community Haunt and it is for our Community.
What is it about my Haunt particularly, that has gotten the Attention of our Government?
What could possibly be motivating this?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Hmmm. I dunno. I've had the Navy and various universities looking at my site. Someone must have found out that I used to write software in ada 

Perhaps you have some fans? I'd be concerned only is you got multiple hits from them or a person at your door in a suit and dark glasses.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

wierd that would freak me out too.


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

Yeah, that is what I am worried about, is that next step.
I have gotten multiple hits from IRS, but I have stated clearly, that we make Nothing, that we are Not Tax Cheats, that we pay on time, every time, every year.
That we have Never been a problem for the IRS.
And now the Supreme Court? 
What, are they trying to Decide if they will allow my Haunt to go forward as planned?
Mine is Not a Legal Issue.
We are setting up a Haunt Set for my Cousin Billy the Kid, Yes, but in the Spirit of Fun, Nothing else.
Yes, we support the Pardon Effort, but that is again, in the Spirit of fairness toward my Cousin.
Besides, I think he would very much enjoy being included in the Festivities.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Meh, I wouldn't worry about it unless you need the distraction from setting up your haunt.


----------



## azscoob (Oct 6, 2010)

I think they need to GET BACK TO WORK!! and stop screwing around surfing the web, that or you are sooo busted for that one thing you thought you could get away with a while back! are there black helicopters hovering in your neighborhood? Maybe nondescript cars driving by slowly, and that repairman who has been at the power box across the street all day.....hmmmm.


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

What "thing" are you talking about?
I don't go anywhere or do anything. I mind my own business and stay locked securely inside my home.
I stay out of the way of others.
I grow my Garden Vegies, my Flowers and my Herbs for Cooking.
That is my life. My Home and nothing but.
There are Always Nondescript vehicles going past my place. We are on an Artery Road.
Helicopters only because we have steep terrain and Life Flight is in and out of here pretty often froms tranded Hikers or those who have fallen and got injured.
Also, the Military Bases closer by in other parts of the State. Training Exercises, you know.
Repairmen are here frequently because of my place being a Rental Place.
Unless you are also trying to scare me stupid and get me Paranoid, of which I Refuse to do.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Are you sure those herbs are for "cooking"?! JK and I'm certain azscoob was as well.

When I stopped running a community forum I gave up looking at detailed logs (which I did to track people hotlinking, stealing exclusive resources, or excessive trolling). You'll get hits from all sorts of unlikely sources. As long as you know you aren't doing anything illegal or wrong I wouldn't sweat it. Those logs can be enough to make ANYONE paranoid. See if you can get Google Analytics on your site if you want to track statistics.

Now if you find a GPS device attached to the underside of your vehicle (and it isn't an OnStar device), start freaking out. I think a court recently somewhere set a precedent that it's perfectly legal for the police department to plant a GPS device on your vehicle if they so much as remotely suspect you of something. And that's WITHOUT a warrant. Even if its sitting in your driveway.

Link: http://www.cnn.com/2010/CRIME/08/27/oregon.gps.surveillance/index.html?hpt=T2


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Maybe its just someone on the internet at work and they are showing all of their friends your great web site.


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

It is possible, with my Husband that sells our local newspaper as an independent Contractor. They never liked me or us much anyhow.
That could well be, low.


----------



## azscoob (Oct 6, 2010)

Yup, just goofin with ya!  but that guy with the curly wire going from ear to coat concerns me, I think he was diggin through your trash earlier....


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

I wouldn't worry about it. It's getting close to Halloween and everyone is searching the web for ideas right now. It's probably just people at work surfing the net looking for ideas. Remember, Government employees can be haunters too!


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

So true, Jaybo.
Better not have been or I'll shoot to kill the first thing that moves, scoob. 
I am a Gun Owner and have First Right of Self and Home Defense.
That is Not a Threat, that is a Promise.
I don't take kindly to others on my Property without my Permission.


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

I left a nice little Message for the Feds, telling them to go back to work, or my Votes and Tax Dollars will make sure that they lose any Jobs they had and put them on Unemployment.
I kept it clean and Polite, but I will get Nasty if I must.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

It just means people who are bored at work AND work for the government love halloween.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Wow! Way to stay under the radar.


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

LOL DC and Evil Queen.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I wouldn't give it a second thought.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

HauntedHacienda said:


> With my Website for Halloween.
> Maybe I am freaking out just a bit much and I could well be wrong about this, but in the last week, including today, I have had the IRS and now the U.S. Supreme Court in VA looking at my Website.
> Question is; what would they want with a Tiny, Rinky Dinky little Yard Haunt as mine?
> *Nothing gets made money wise (at least not yet) *and nothing gets done except everyone has a good time.
> ...


Maybe this is why the Feds are looking your way.


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

I doubt it and the Dates have been moved due to an Illness in the Family.
I have done nothing wrong.
No laws have been broken.
It is all for Fun and for the Community.
We don't do this for us.
So we need to raise a little Capital to make things happen.
At least we are working for it ourselves.


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

Next Hit, NASA.
Yes, the Space People.
I think it would Totally Rock to have my Website go up in Space with the Astronauts. 
Homeland Security left a Message on my Guestbook informing me of the current Terror Threat Level.
I simply told them Thanks, that we are Fully Awake and Aware and be sure to bring the Mounted Units and their Horses and the Dog Units and the Dogs too.
That we Love them, they have our Hearts and that we will have Treats and Goodies, along with Plenty of Kisses, Hugs, Snuggles and Love just ready and waiting for them.
That our haunt is Family and Pet Friendly.
I think this is just so cool.
At first, it kind of freaked me out a little, but now, I am getting to think that they want to see the whole Haunt set up and going.
But I do still urge our Nation's Governances to Please go back to work for the American People.
We Love them all the same, but they need to get back to doing what our Tax Dollars pay them to do.
We know Halloween is just 3 weeks away, but they, like everyone else, will have to wait.
I understand, they are like Kids in a Candy Store on Halloween. So am I. I know that feeling all too well.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Hmmm, NASA, you say? Do you have aliens in your haunt? LOL


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Is Homeland Security saying that you raised the threat level?


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

ROFLLMAOLOL Otaku and Jaybo.
Who knows, maybe I did. Hmmm...


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

With the move you are making to have your cousin pardoned, maybe the supreme court is considering the case, and looking into all the sites connected with it. Or maybe they just enjoy a good Halloween site too. I wonder if they ever check in here on the Hauntforum. Hi feds! Hi IRS! Hi CIA! Post some pictures! We like pictures!


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

That could well be.
ROFL, scareme


----------

